
NASA Modeling Guru: Basic Comparison of Python, Julia, Matlab, IDL and Java - rbanffy
https://modelingguru.nasa.gov/docs/DOC-2783
======
totalperspectiv
I would love to see a newer version of Julia in there to see if they've fixed
some of the problem areas.

